
Show HN: A job board where all jobs are thoroughly reviewed - 0-o
https://jobscurated.com
======
0-o
Hi! Creator of Jobs/Curated here :).

Two weeks ago I figured it was time to start working more for myself and less
for clients. I like the bootstrapped style of building startups and this is
one of the first concepts I churned out in a while!

I'm going to try and process your feedback, convert it to tasks and get them
in production as soon as possible, so please be brutal! :)

The concept is simple: Job openings get reviewed by experts. These experts are
not your normal recruiters. They are qualified for the jobs they are vetting.
Scoring is done on aspects ranging from salary to work-life balance, resulting
in a curated list of high-quality jobs.

------
Crinus
I'm not looking for a job ATM, but i took a quick look at the site and while
it looks clean and nice, the tags do not seem to work: the tags bar (why is it
hidden by default? Initially i thought there wasn't a tag feature at all) at
the left shows tags that are not part of the posted entries and the tags above
the posted entries are not clickable. Also the search box should include tag
(explicit when prefixed with # and mixed/fuzzy if just text - so, e.g,
searching for #foo will only display entries with #foo tag but searching for
just foo will display entries that contain the foo word but also the #foo
tag).

Also i'd expect the location to be a drop down box with the locations sourced
from the posted entries.

But good luck anyway, it sounds like a useful site (although like all those
job posting sites, it mainly depends on the companies to post stuff there
which i guess will be the hardest part).

~~~
0-o
Hi Crinus,

Thanks for your thorough review, this is exactly what I'm looking for.

It's really bootstrapped (a.k.a. riddled with small bugs and errors and
incomplete features), mainly because I'd want to know what people would like
to see more without preemptively assuming things.

The funny thing is that after asking a bunch of people for feedback and
turning it into tasks, the list is completely different from my own backlog,
the stuff I thought people wanted.

Just one question (you've helped a lot already so don't feel obligated to
respond): Which features would you like to see prioritised?

~~~
Crinus
I think filling the sidebar with the proper tags would be the first to be done
since right now the tags do not work. After that i'd do the clickable tags
since it sounds the easiest once you have a tag filter there. Including the
tag in the regular search also sounds easy, so that could be done next, then
the explicit tags. I'd leave the drop box for after the tag stuff since it
sounds the hardest (although there might be some HTML5 element that does it
for you and all you need to do is feed it with the values, TBH my webdev
knowledge stops somewhere between HTML3 and HTML4 :-P).

